# but is it normal to blame the clinic?



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi just want to put in the mother of all complaints after failed 1st IVF/ICSI/DE. We found our own donor, she's 25 with 6 kids incl twins. They put her on the SP without telling us it would increase her chance of OHSS and decrease chance of me getting BFP. We were paying and we weren't even consulted!!! I've read that it's unsuitable for yong fertile women. Then they waited for a week b4 scanning her, by which time she had 30+ follicles and they went ahead and harvested. Well only 8 of the 13 eggs they got were mature enough to fertilise, 4 embryos, 2 grade B/C implanted on 11.3 - BFN today, the other two had to be discarded. We spent so much money on this and feel the dr disapproved of us for finding our own donor, patronised us, made us take lots of unnecessary 250 mile round trips to the clinic - once to sign a form, and then messed up our treatment. Should I go ahead and complain? Do you think I'll get anywhere? Is what happened to us normal and just part of the IVF lottery? Anyone had anything similar?  
Thanks for reading, big hugs to all you negative cyclers out there, praying we all have better luck next time!!
Melon


----------

